# Colson Tandem Parts Needed



## fuzzyktu (May 11, 2012)

I am in need of the following parts  to complete my tandem project:

 1. stepped 2 piece front crankset 
 2. straight fork 
 3. boys version of the rear seat pictured
 4. steering rods and adjustment ends for the rear steer

 I have a girls snap tank I am modifying to fit as well. I know it shouldn't have a rack or tanks but...it looks kinda cool with them!  If anyone can help I would be extremely greatful!!


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2012)

Wow, Wow, Wow!!!!! I've never seen that space used for an Imperial tank before. I'm typing this from the floor, because I just fell out of my chair. Wow!!!!!! It seems like they just couldn't quit designing that bike. I keep expecting to see some sort of elaborate umbrella holder and umbrella, maybe even a couple of cigarette holder handlebar attachments. I hope that you find all the parts you need, and SOON!!!


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2012)

hey  Fuzz,heres the fork I have.It is in rough shape and needs to be welded.I guess its only better than no fork at all.Let me know and I'll throw it in my truck.Will be in Bristol In.this week till Fri.morning.The cog is not cracked.It just has a spider web on the gear tooth.The threaded tube fits down into the hole about a half inch where there is a pin.


----------



## fuzzyktu (May 14, 2012)

I will take it vince!!


----------



## John (May 19, 2012)

*I like the curved fender braces on these bikes.*




I like the curved fender braces on these bikes.


----------



## azbustedvw (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Fuzz,
I PM'd you yesterday and then found this thread today. I have a complete Colson Steer from the rear with mens tank and carrier add on. Mine is a 1939. Were you successful in modifying a girls tank? I need some direction on what to get and how to do it.


----------



## Walker (Oct 24, 2012)

I made my own linkage rods for the Colson tandem I restomodded.  I used skiptooth chains front and back, made up a pair of threaded rods for each side with one end regular thread, the other left hand, hex shaped turnbuckle in the middle.  The unthreaded ends of the rods had holes in them to accept a masterlink which connected to the ends of the chain.


----------



## Tom1968 (Dec 14, 2019)

fuzzyktu said:


> I am in need of the following parts  to complete my tandem project:
> 
> 1. stepped 2 piece front crankset
> 2. straight fork
> ...



I finally finished my restomod 1933 colson.  Got a lot of advice from this site and one member made the steering rods for me.  Couldnt find a lot of original parts so I used what I could find.  If I ever so find some of the same parts you are looking for I'll swap them out.  It sure is fun to ride.  Thanks to all who helped.


----------

